# I'm broke. Skint. Absolutely boracic!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*WHEN I SAY I'M BROKE...I'M BROKE!!*

Yesterday I answered a knock on the door, to be confronted by a well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner.

_'Good morning' _said the young man. _'If I could take a couple of minutes of your time, I would like to demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners' _

_'Go away_!' I said. _'I haven't got any money! I'm broke!_' and proceeded to close the door.

Quick as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the door and pushed wide open . . . _'Don't be too hasty!' he said. 'Not until you have at least seen my demonstration._'

And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse manure onto my hallway carpet.

_'If this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse manure from your carpet, Sir, I will personally eat the remainder._'

I stepped back and said, _'Well I hope you've got a good appetite, because they cut off my electricity this morning....

What part of *'broke' *don't you understand?'_


----------

